# cuando tus recuerdos y emociones son frescas



## Lucas99

tengo una duda con esa expresion "cuando tus recuerdos y emociones son frescas"
la pregunta es como se dice bien? cuando tus recuerdos y emociones son frescAS o frescOS. y por que? alguien me lo puede explicar con detalles  

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pinkpanter

La respuesta es "frescos". No necesitas una respuesta detallada, simplemente Lucas99, el género masculino tiene más peso en español que el género femenino. Más ejemplos:

_"Los ascensores y las escaleras mecánicas son muy prácticOS"
"Los coches y las canicas eran sus juegos preferidOS"_


----------



## Gala

Podrías decir ambos, depende de con qué nombre (recuerdos -masculino plural- o emociones -femenino plural-) hagas la concordancia del adjetivo "fresco". 
Pero generalmente, se hace la concordancia con el nombre que más cerca está del adjetivo, en este caso, con "emociones" (fem, sg), y por tanto, se diría "frescas":

"cuanto tus recuerdos y emociones son frescas".

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Lucas99

Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## calzetin

Pues no sé quién tiene razón, si Pinkpanter o Gala.

Tormenta! Tenemos un problema! Pregunta a la RAE!!!!!!!!   

Lo que dice Pinkpanter es cierto. El genero masculino tiene más peso que el femenino.

- Tengo mil sillas y mil mesas, *todas * verdes.
- Tengo mil sillas, mil cajones y mil mesas, *todos * verdes.

Pero en el caso que pone Lucas99, me suena bien lo que dice Gala de que pueden usarse ambos géneros, aunque lo que dice Pinkpanter creo que me suena mejor. A lo mejor el masculino es la alternativa más usada.

Alguien nos puede ayudar con esto?

Calzetin


----------



## Tormenta

calzetin said:
			
		

> Pues no sé quién tiene razón, si Pinkpanter o Gala.
> 
> *Tormenta! Tenemos un problema! Pregunta a la RAE!!!!!!!!   *
> 
> Lo que dice Pinkpanter es cierto. El genero masculino tiene más peso que el femenino.
> 
> - Tengo mil sillas y mil mesas, *todas * verdes.
> - Tengo mil sillas, mil cajones y mil mesas, *todos * verdes.
> 
> Pero en el caso que pone Lucas99, me suena bien lo que dice Gala de que pueden usarse ambos géneros, aunque lo que dice Pinkpanter creo que me suena mejor. A lo mejor el masculino es la alternativa más usada.
> 
> Alguien nos puede ayudar con esto?
> 
> Calzetin





A tu servicio Calzetin!

Acabo de hacer la consulta, solo nos queda esperar unos días.


Real Academia Española
Consultas lingüísticas

  Estimado/a D./D.ª Claudia G. U.

  Acusamos recibo de su consulta. En breve, nos pondremos en contacto con usted


----------



## Jessuki

Yo creo que se utiliza el masculino plural 'frescOs' porque se refiere a recuerdos y emociones, es decir, a los dos nombres. 

Un ejemplo que me viene a la cabeza es cuando la profesora dice en clase 'Nos vamos a ir *todOs * de excursión', incluyendo tanto a las niñas como a los niños y a sí misma.

Es lo que tiene el castellano, es un idioma con tendencia machista  
Lo lógico -o no!- sería que si hay mayoría femenina se dijera 'Nos vamos a ir *todAs * de excursión' (incluyendo a los chicos de la clase). 
Sin embargo, hoy por hoy, si nos dicen eso, entenderíamos -al menos yo- que la clase es sólo de chicas, o que sólo se van las chicas y la profesora.

Por lo tanto, si dijeras "sentimientos y emociones frescas", yo al menos entendería que ese 'frescas' sólo va por 'emociones' y no por 'sentimientos'. 
¿nop?

Bueno, a ver qué dice la RAE


----------



## calzetin

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Acabo de hacer la consulta, solo nos queda esperar unos días.



Madre mía qué rápido!!

A partir de ahora cuando alguien tenga un problema ya saben a quién llamar.
- Es un pájaro? es un avión? No! Es Superman... que como siempre llega tarde: Tormenta ya paso por aquí y nos salvó a todos


----------



## Artrella

Yo lo diría en masculino "frescos", pues cuando en una oración tenemos dos sustantivos - uno es femenino y el otro es masculino - se generaliza usando el género masculino.


Tengo una niña y un niño (que son) hermosos.

Tengo una niña y una planta (que son )hermosas.



DRAE??? SI QUE VAYA TORMENTA!!! TE PUSISTE UN SEUDONIMO YA TORMENTA???


BESOS, ART


----------



## belén

Tormenta estoy celosa...
Les escribí hace una semana para la consulta del "sé" y no me han contestado ni un simple "acuse de recibo"...
¿Tienes contactos? 
Dime el truquito por fa...

THE BEE


----------



## Tormenta

belen said:
			
		

> Tormenta estoy celosa...
> Les escribí hace una semana para la consulta del "sé" y no me han contestado ni un simple "acuse de recibo"...
> ¿Tienes contactos?
> Dime el truquito por fa...
> 
> THE BEE





Hola Belen,

Les mandaste el cheque junto con la consulta?   

Solo les dije que si no me contestan rápido y me tratan bien tú y calzetin les armarán el bochinche del siglo!!!  

Tormenta

PD. También les envié mi foto, quizá eso los asustó


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yo lo diría en masculino "frescos", pues cuando en una oración tenemos dos sustantivos - uno es femenino y el otro es masculino - se generaliza usando el género masculino.
> 
> 
> Tengo una niña y un niño (que son) hermosos.
> 
> Tengo una niña y una planta (que son )hermosas.
> 
> 
> 
> DRAE??? SI QUE VAYA TORMENTA!!! *TE PUSISTE UN SEUDONIMO YA TORMENTA???*
> 
> 
> BESOS, ART





Sí, Art, estoy utilizando los nombres de otros foreros   

Un abrazo,

Tormenta


----------



## pinkpanter

Jessuki said:
			
		

> Es lo que tiene el castellano, es un idioma con tendencia machista



El inglés tambien tiene sus cosas, o sino... ¿por qué las reinas no reinan en "queendoms"?

A ver si contestan pronto a Tormenta. Ahora estoy intrigada.


----------



## Jessuki

Claro Pinkpanter, cada idioma tiene lo suyo jeje.
En este caso no he puesto el inglés como ejemplo porque no hace diferencia entre géneros ni en los adjetivos ni en los artículos  

También estaba pensando que el castellano es de tendencia machista por estos ejemplos:
zorro-zorra
brujo-bruja
perro-perra
listo-lista 
cerdo-cerda
fulano-fulana
guarro-guarra
toro-vaca  (toro = bravío, salvaje, de casta) (vaca = obesa, gorda)

etc etc etc

La pareja femenina suele tener un significado más peyorativo (casi todas las que he puesto son sinónimo de 'prostituta' o hablando en plata, de 'puta' )

Si alguien me pudiera recordar un caso que fuera al revés (sé que los hay, pero no me acuerdo   )


----------



## Tormenta

Jessuki said:
			
		

> Claro Pinkpanter, cada idioma tiene lo suyo jeje.
> En este caso no he puesto el inglés como ejemplo porque no hace diferencia entre géneros ni en los adjetivos ni en los artículos
> 
> También estaba pensando que el castellano es de tendencia machista por estos ejemplos:
> zorro-zorra
> brujo-bruja
> perro-perra
> listo-lista
> cerdo-cerda
> fulano-fulana
> guarro-guarra
> toro-vaca  (toro = bravío, salvaje, de casta) (vaca = obesa, gorda)
> 
> etc etc etc
> 
> La pareja femenina suele tener un significado más peyorativo (casi todas las que he puesto son sinónimo de 'prostituta' o hablando en plata, de 'puta' )
> 
> *Si alguien me pudiera recordar un caso que fuera al revés (sé que los hay, pero no me acuerdo *  )





Qué tal cabra / cabrón? 

Cabra:saltarina,juguetona, traviesa
Cabrón:Cornudo, dominado


----------



## Focalist

Artrella said:
			
		

> [...] cuando en una oración tenemos dos sustantivos - uno es femenino y el otro es masculino - se generaliza usando el género masculino. [...]


However regrettably sexist it may be, this rule is often known in English as:

*The masculine embraces the feminine.* 

F


----------



## Jessuki

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Qué tal cabra / cabrón?
> 
> Cabra:saltarina,juguetona, traviesa
> Cabrón:Cornudo, dominado



XDD Muy bueno Tormenta, no había caído


----------



## Tormenta

Focalist said:
			
		

> However regrettably sexist it may be, this rule is often known in English as:
> 
> *The masculine embraces the feminine.*
> 
> F




There you go!!!   

T.


----------



## pinkpanter

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Qué tal cabra / cabrón?
> 
> Cabra:saltarina,juguetona, traviesa
> Cabrón:Cornudo, dominado



Pero tambien se dice:

"estar como una cabra"


----------



## pinkpanter

Jessuki said:
			
		

> Claro Pinkpanter, cada idioma tiene lo suyo jeje.
> En este caso no he puesto el inglés como ejemplo porque no hace diferencia entre géneros ni en los adjetivos ni en los artículos
> 
> También estaba pensando que el castellano es de tendencia machista por estos ejemplos:
> zorro-zorra
> brujo-bruja
> perro-perra
> listo-lista
> cerdo-cerda
> fulano-fulana
> guarro-guarra
> toro-vaca  (toro = bravío, salvaje, de casta) (vaca = obesa, gorda)
> 
> etc etc etc
> 
> La pareja femenina suele tener un significado más peyorativo (casi todas las que he puesto son sinónimo de 'prostituta' o hablando en plata, de 'puta' )
> 
> Si alguien me pudiera recordar un caso que fuera al revés (sé que los hay, pero no me acuerdo   )



¡Pasa lo mismo en inglés!

_crone, doll, drab, hag, harpy, hussy, minx, mistress, spinster, witch..._


----------



## Jessuki

Hola pinkpanter,

¿Podrías poner la pareja femenina/masculina de las palabras que has puesto, por favor? ^_^ gracias

Excepto la pareja de toro-vaca, todas las demás parejas que he puesto tienen la misma raíz, sólo cambian la terminación de género -o/-a: 

misma raíz *-o* =====> palabra "normal"
misma raíz *-a* =====> peyorativo
(excepto excepciones, jeje, gracias Tormenta)

Por eso pienso que el inglés -sí, tendrá sus palabras despectivas para ambos géneros- pero no sigue esta 'norma' porque no tiene terminación de género para una misma raíz, no? (hm.. ahora me he creado la duda XD)

Saludos!


----------



## pinkpanter

Hello Jessuki, there are different mechanisms or norms if you want to call them like that in languages but the semantic disparagement of women is present in English as well. 

Male attitudes are reflected in the way in which women are talked about.

In Spanish as you see the discrimination is shown with the different connotations between the masculine and feminine forms of some words. 

In English, men have developed a rich vocabulary of words who denigrate women who do not conform to a male ideal. 

Many English words that originally meant "woman" have meant also "whore". 

Words which classify women by age tend to reflect the male predilection for the younger, sexually attractive female. 

I tell you about some of the words I mentioned before: 

_hag_
_crone _ - repulsive old woman

As you see, age is unforgivable in woman and uggliness is as well:

_drab_ - ugly woman

Many words denoting young women had at first no sexual connotations but they did soon:

_doll, mynx_ were at the beginning just endearnment terms. 

Many of these words developed the meaning of "whore". The same is true of: _kitty,_ occupational terms like _nun, spinster, laundress_...

I am not saying Spanish is not a chauvinist language, I just say English has its share of machismo as well.

Regards,


----------



## Jessuki

:O thanks for your explanation pinkpanter 
However.. wouldn't that be related to semantic matters? I mean, I was talking about word morphology (is that right?). 
A lot of words have changed their meaning, you are right. This is due to the social context and beliefs (semantics are really interesting because they show how society thinks at one particular moment. Studying the different expressions is really interesting   i will think of spanish examples  )

(by the way, i thougth you were spanish!! (because of the asturianu!! )
How came that you speak asturianu???    really interesting!!)

Saludos!!


----------



## pinkpanter

It would be confusing discussing about if your examples were semantic or morphologic.  My point was just that English also favours men not that the mechanisms were the same. 

The asturianu thing is because my best friend is an asturian boy. I just love everything about him and the way he speaks... he sounds both naughty and adorable


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Hello Jessuki, there are different mechanisms or norms if you want to call them like that in languages but the semantic disparagement of women is present in English as well.
> 
> Male attitudes are reflected in the way in which women are talked about.
> 
> In Spanish as you see the discrimination is shown with the different connotations between the masculine and feminine forms of some words.
> 
> In English, men have developed a rich vocabulary of words who denigrate women who do not conform to a male ideal.
> 
> Many English words that originally meant "woman" have meant also "whore".
> 
> Words which classify women by age tend to reflect the male predilection for the younger, sexually attractive female.
> 
> I tell you about some of the words I mentioned before:
> 
> _hag_
> _crone _ - repulsive old woman
> 
> As you see, age is unforgivable in woman and uggliness is as well:
> 
> _drab_ - ugly woman
> 
> Many words denoting young women had at first no sexual connotations but they did soon:
> 
> _doll, mynx_ were at the beginning just endearnment terms.
> 
> Many of these words developed the meaning of "whore". The same is true of: _kitty,_ occupational terms like _nun, spinster, laundress_...
> 
> I am not saying Spanish is not a chauvinist language, I just say English has its share of machismo as well.
> 
> Regards,



Hola Pantera,

A minor point....crone means an old woman.  I have a friend, a lady in her 70's, who proudly signs her letters with that word.  When used in a denigrating way, and it often is, crone is generally preceeded by 'old'.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> The asturianu thing is because my best friend is an asturian boy. I just love everything about him and the way he speaks...* he sounds both naughty and adorable *



One certainly hopes he perceives you in exactly the same way!  
\C-


----------



## pinkpanter

Thanks for the correction Cuchu. 

Yes, thanks  I hope that too


----------



## Jessuki

lol, yeah, i also like the asturianu dialect  

And.. about languages favouring men instead of women.. i think they all do that nowadays  but it's something "normal" if we take into account that all of our societies come from patriarchal systems (or nearly all of them).

Saludos!!


----------



## pinkpanter

Jessuki said:
			
		

> lol, yeah, i also like the asturianu dialect



Oh Jessuki, it is considered a dialect just for political reasons and because the number of speakers is not very big, but it has its own literature and everything, it is a language. 

Panterita asturianista


----------



## Jessuki

:O oh oh.. politic items.. hehe..  have you heard about the Valenciano-Catalan  language 'conflict'? .. 

As the definition of language/dialect etc depends on the linguists.. i will not talk about that.. .. hm.. however.. do you consider that the Spanish of Spain, Argentina, Perú, etc are the same language?  

Saludos!!


----------



## pinkpanter

Hello Jessuki, yes I have heard about the valenciano-catalan language conflict but I do not really understand it.

I study Linguistics and it is not really that the distinction between language-dialect depends on the linguist. I cannot tell if valenciano or catalan is the same thing because I cannot speak either of them but I can tell you I do not understand what they say. I visited Castellón and I remember passing through some kids on the street and not understanding a word they were saying! the same happened to me with the television. 

About the other question, yes, of course the Spanish of Spain, Argentina and Perú are the same language. Don't you all understand each other? There are different varieties/dialects of the same language.


----------



## Jessuki

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Hello Jessuki, yes I have heard about the valenciano-catalan language conflict but I do not really understand it.


Well.. basically, the way i understand it is that there are valencianos (Valencian people?) who say that their language is not the same as catalan (but we understand each other perfectly). This valencian people are supossed to be -in its majority- PP supporters (PP= Partido Popular, right political party) who try to .. ahm .. how to say it.. divide the catalan 'force' (?), the unity of 'Paisos Catalans' (Catalan countries?). This told by a valenciano boy who works with me here in Barcelona.

On the contrary, my father and grandfather are both from Alicante (Comunidad Valenciana) and my grandfather says that valenciano and catalan are different languages.. however, he lives in Barcelona and speaks valenciano and everybody understands him..




			
				pinkpanter said:
			
		

> About the other question, yes, of course the Spanish of Spain, Argentina and Perú are the same language. Don't you all understand each other? There are different varieties/dialects of the same language.


We understand each other to a certain extent.. we all have words that change of meaning depending on the country you are, examples:
- concha, coger, poya, etc
But not only that, i assure you that when watching latinoamerican tv programms there are complete sentences which i can't understand..
That's why i'm not quite sure about this. I would say that nowadays the different spanish languages/dialects are still 1 language, but i think time will change that situation.. or maybe internet will help to standarize this.. or maybe the spanglish will increase its presence in all the spanish speaking countries.. who knows!! Language is an alive thing!!   

Saludos!!


----------



## mjscott

En los EEUU, una sensibilidad de cosas culturales está cambiando el lenguaje. Muchas veces, en vez de decir, “Each one should take his own boat…” estoy cambiando mis propias oraciones por ejemplo, “They each should take their own boats”—sólo para evitar la sensibilidad de siempre usar el masculine sobre el femenino.

Porque los idiomas romanos siempre se han usado femenino y masculine para todos sus sustantivos, ¿hay tanta sensibilidad?

Para no ofender a ninguna persona, están usando más de “his/her” y de “he/she.” Si siga en esta dirección, será ofensivo siempre usar “he” antes de “she” y “his” antes de “hers.” El remedio que he diseñado para mí es lo siguiente:
“He” antes de “she;” porque “he” viene antes en el diccionario.
“Her” antes de “his” porque “her” viene antes en el diccionario.

¿Qué les parece?

También, ¿cómo se dice, “politically correct” en español o en castellano?

“It is not politically correct to always use masculine pronouns, such as, “Each one should take his own boat.”

La metamórfasis:
1960:	“Each one should take his own boat.”
1980:	“Each one should take his/her own boat.”
2000:	(¿Qué hacemos? Todavía estamos siempre usando el masculino sobre el femenino…)
Quasi-remedio: “The each should take their own boats…”

¡No es sensible tener tanta sensibilidad sobre political correctness!


----------



## pinkpanter

Se dice "políticamente correcto" en español. 

Es muy complicado lo políticamente correcto. A mi, un profesor canadiense me dijo que se aceptaba en Canadá usar "she and her" para ambos géneros porque durante mucho tiempo se uso "he and his" así que era como para nivelar la balanza.


----------



## calzetin

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Oh Jessuki, it is considered a dialect just for political reasons and because the number of speakers is not very big, but it has its own literature and everything, it is a language.
> 
> Panterita asturianista




Asturias needs just a couple more like you and it will become the most influential language ever!

I wont get into political issues. I will just say that you are right pinkpanter. Asturian is a language in its own right, although it was branded as dialect during Franco's dictatorship.

Asturian is a language that many people from Asturias feel quite deep inside. If you love it as much as your best friend I guess, Im 100% sure he feels the same.

By the way, Asturian with Swedish accent must sound great and I guess not many people can speak both language

adjo
Calzetin


----------



## pinkpanter

Puxa el Calzetin prestosín


----------



## Jessuki

calzetin said:
			
		

> By the way, Asturian with Swedish accent must sound great and I guess not many people can speak both language



XD lol yes, it would be great to hear it pinkpanter


----------



## rod_

Hola  a "todos" y "todas".....parto con un saludo parodiado al presidente de México, quien a impuesto una nueva moda linguista para retomar lo antes comentado por ustedes en este foro. Mi punto de vista muy particular, y sin tratar de ser un experto, coincido con el término aplicable recayendo en la terminación del enunciado al modo masculino; porque si utilizaramos la terminología que estoy haciendo alusión del presidente, tendriamos que concluir cualquier enunciado denotando para los distintos géneros, y eso, viene a distorsionar el lenguaje, insisto, desde mi muy humilde y particular punto de vista.
Se reciben críticas constructivas.


----------



## Samuel Lingua

Gracias por la oportunidad de responder.  Sera bueno saber que responde la Academia, pero por lo pronto, esto se puede resolver consultando un libro de estilo.  Existen dos libros de estilo excelentes: "Libro de Estilo El Pais" y "Estilo del Periodista" o el libro "Defensa Apasionado del Idioma Espanol", todos de Alex Grijelmo.  Cuando se busca modificar varios sustantivos de ambos generos, el modificador siempre toma la forma masculina o tambien se puede asumir el genero del ultimo sustantivo que se enlista o se cambia la sintaxis o el orden de los sustantivos para evitar una estructura torpe.

    Recuerdo cuando mi prima siempre llevaba calcetines y sandalias blancas.
    Recuerdo cuando mi prima siempre llevaba sandalias y calcetines blancos.
    Recuerdo cuando mi prima siempre usaba calcetines y sandalias de color blanco.

Espero que esto sea de ayuda. Gracias de nuevo y un saludo a todos.


----------



## rod_

Una consulta : Soy un principiante en el uso de los foros, alguien me podria decir cual ícono utilizar para enviar comentarios para el foro que deseo participar?..
Sorry...y gracias.


----------



## calzetin

rod_ said:
			
		

> Una consulta : Soy un principiante en el uso de los foros, alguien me podria decir cual ícono utilizar para enviar comentarios para el foro que deseo participar?..
> Sorry...y gracias.



Hola Rod, si lo que quieres es comezar una serie de comentarios (cada comentario se suele llamar "post") lo que tienes que hacer buscar el boton que se llama "new Thread". Una Thread (o hilo) es una cadena de posts... que lío, eh? Por ejemplo, ahora estamos en la thread titulada "Help please!!!" y tú has escrito el post número 40 de esta Thread.

Para comenzar una Thread tienes que ir a la pantalla en la que ves una lista con los títulos de las distintas threads, por ejemplo aquí y busca en la parte de arriba el botón que dice "New Thread"... haces click y te encuentras con que puedes escribir tu pregunta y ponerle un título... y ya está.

Facil, no?

Saludos
Calzetin


----------



## Tormenta

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Hello Jessuki, yes I have heard about the valenciano-catalan language conflict but I do not really understand it.
> 
> I study Linguistics and it is not really that the distinction between language-dialect depends on the linguist. I cannot tell if valenciano or catalan is the same thing because I cannot speak either of them but I can tell you I do not understand what they say. I visited Castellón and I remember passing through some kids on the street and not understanding a word they were saying! the same happened to me with the television.
> 
> *About the other question, yes, of course the Spanish of Spain, Argentina and Perú are the same language. Don't you all understand each other? There are different varieties/dialects of the same language.*


*
*


Hi Panter,

I do respect your opinion, as always; however, I do get a totally different picture from my own perspective.  Yes, officially ( and politically) Argentina and Spain share a common language. Is it really the same language?  I am not so sure about that. And if the Spanish spoken in Argentina , Peru, México, etc is a dialect of Spanish, well, then they are not the same language.  In my opinion it has nothing to do with linguistics, the point is that politically, we MUST all speak the same language-from Argentina to México,through the Caribbean to Spain.

My grandparents moved to Argentina , from Spain, many years ago; then, about 20 years ago my family moved  "back' to Spain. I have been between "both worlds" most of my life and I do not believe we speak the same language.

Last time I visited my Mum , in Madrid, she gave me a list with things she wanted me to get from the supermarket.  She wrote that list in "Argentinean" but before I left she said:  "Oh, don't forget that.......durazno/melocotón, Ananás/Piña, papas/patatas, chauchas/judías, damasco/albaricoque, bananas/platanos, ajíes/pimientos, jamón cocido/jamón york, jamón crudo/jamón serrano, jugo/zumo, ricota/requesón, crema batida/nata montada...."  We can go on:  pullover/jersey, pollera,falda...coche, colectivo,  vereda, cordón (de la calle), municipalidad...the list is endless.

Also, when I am asking for directions and somebody says "toreto pa'lante y logo coges pa'quel lao" , I have to wonder what they are saying, and even if they would say "todo recto para adelante y luego coges para aquel lado" , I would still wonder. Qué passsaaa?  Qué hay? Saludos a Pedro!  Sí, de tu parte.  Translation , please!  We have entire sentences which are totally different.

Yes, we understand each other; WE, then ones who have travelled, the ones who have learnt how the other talks, through television, internet, etc.  But if you take an Argentinian who has had not contact with Spanish Spanish and a Spaniard who has had no contact whatsoever with Argentinian Spanish and put them together in a room I am not sure how well they would communicate.
When I first moved to Spain, I did not feel we spoke the same language (still don't). It is not just a few words as many people like to think, it is not just using "vos" and " Ustedes" instead of "tú" and "vosotros", there are hundreds and hundreds of words which are different; expressions and ways of saying things differ too.  

The way Spaniards and Argentinians  understand each other in this forum is not the rule, average Argentineans don't understand half of the words which are used in Spain and the same things happens to Spanish people.

Again, this is just my opinion.  I am sure that  many people would feel the same way, while others would  insist we all speak the same language.  Fair enough
 

Saluditos,

Tormenta


----------



## calzetin

Hola Tormenta  Cuánto tiempo!

I dont know, I would consider both Spanish. Having a whole ocean in the middle and it's own cultura and previous language underneath ended up in those differences. It's the same with Am and Br English. Those differences might be wider or narrower but we mostly share the same vocabulary and grammar estructures.

And regarding word for food, for example I think that those differences are very much the same in many languages since they might be words that survive and remain for ages. For example, we I live we speak another language but when we speak Spanish we use those words, so we might say: tengo que comprar arbeyos (guisantes), un kilo de piescos (melocotones) y otro de ablanes (avellanas).

You put a great example: an Argentinian and a Spaniard in a room... Im positive they would have some problems, but again, if you put in a room my grandmother and a grand mother from southern Spain (let's say Malaga), the problems would be pretty much the same, and yet they live in the same country.

That was also just my humble opinion (que no es nada trucha, eh?    )
Saludotes
Calzetin


----------



## Tormenta

calzetin said:
			
		

> Hola Tormenta  Cuánto tiempo!
> 
> I dont know, I would consider both Spanish. Having a whole ocean in the middle and it's own cultura and previous language underneath ended up in those differences. It's the same with Am and Br English. Those differences might be wider or narrower but we mostly share the same vocabulary and grammar estructures.
> 
> And regarding word for food, for example I think that those differences are very much the same in many languages since they might be words that survive and remain for ages. For example, we I live we speak another language but when we speak Spanish we use those words, so we might say: tengo que comprar arbeyos (guisantes), un kilo de piescos (melocotones) y otro de ablanes (avellanas).
> 
> You put a great example: an Argentinian and a Spaniard in a room... Im positive they would have some problems, but again, if you put in a room my grandmother and a grand mother from southern Spain (let's say Malaga), the problems would be pretty much the same, and yet they live in the same country.
> 
> That was also just my humble opinion (que no es nada trucha, eh?    )
> Saludotes
> Calzetin





Hola Calzetin,

Lindo verte 
Now I know where "arvejas"(guisantes) comes from, seguro que viene de "arbeyos", pero si el mundo es un pañuelo 

I understand what you say, it is just that I feel diferent about it, I believe that the differences between Argentinian and Spanish are huge. 

I think the main problem is that when you say "arbeyos" instead of guisantes, it is accepted that "arbeyos" is a word from another language; however, when I say " arvejas" (which probably comes from arbeyos) it is  "poor Spanish"  or Español mal hablado 

Anyhow, os quiero mucho and I would not mind being in the same room with some Spanish person I know of, quien de trucho no tiene na'   

Saluditos Argentinos pa'  ti,

Tormenta


----------



## Jessuki

Hola Tormenta, 

Yo creo igual que tú que cada vez se están diferenciando más los diferentes españoles. Se dice que es por la falta de contacto entre los diferentes países. Por eso en un post anterior decía que igual internet ayuda a no distanciar este español de aquél. Aunque hay que tener en cuenta que no todo el mundo tiene internet, y que no todos los que lo tienen charlan con latinoamericanos o españoles.

Esto es una petición que te hago   
¿podrías escribir un discursillo corto utilizando las expresiones que utilizas cada día cuando hablas? Yo estoy contigo en que hay frases que es que no hay por donde cogerlas entre los diferentes españoles (idiomas).

Por último, eso de la pureza de la lengua..    no hagas caso.. por aquí también se dice que el andaluz es castellano mal hablado y yo no lo creo así. A mi me encantan los diferentes acentos y usos del idioma (o idiomas.. es que ya no sé cómo tratarlos XD) Bueno, no me enrollo más   

Saludos!!


----------



## Tormenta

Jessuki said:
			
		

> Hola Tormenta,
> 
> Yo creo igual que tú que cada vez se están diferenciando más los diferentes españoles. Se dice que es por la falta de contacto entre los diferentes países. Por eso en un post anterior decía que igual internet ayuda a no distanciar este español de aquél. Aunque hay que tener en cuenta que no todo el mundo tiene internet, y que no todos los que lo tienen charlan con latinoamericanos o españoles.
> 
> Esto es una petición que te hago
> ¿podrías escribir un discursillo corto utilizando las expresiones que utilizas cada día cuando hablas? Yo estoy contigo en que hay frases que es que no hay por donde cogerlas entre los diferentes españoles (idiomas).
> 
> Por último, eso de la pureza de la lengua..    no hagas caso.. por aquí también se dice que el andaluz es castellano mal hablado y yo no lo creo así. A mi me encantan los diferentes acentos y usos del idioma (o idiomas.. es que ya no sé cómo tratarlos XD) Bueno, no me enrollo más
> 
> Saludos!!





Hola Jessuki,


*Todos los días tomo el colectivo a las 7 de la matina y luego el subte que me deja a dos cuadras de mi laburo. Laburo en la Muni de Bs. As.
Pero hoy salí tarde porque anoche anduve de joda en el boliche de unos amigos. Para ahorrarme las combinaciones en el subte vine manejando y tuve que estacionar sobre el cordón de la vereda. Espero que no pase la cana porque ando con un registro trucho y el coche no es mio.
Qué despelote, todas las calles estaban embotelladas! 
A la tarde voy a  lo de mis viejos a tomar unos mates con una tarta de ricota que hace mi vieja.*

“Ustedes”no laburan, ustedes curran. Yo salgo de joda y tú de juerga.  Nosotros tomamos el colectivo y el subte, mientras que ustedes “cogen” el autobús y el metro (lo que para un argentino es imposible de imaginar!   )


No sé si ya viste este diccionario Argentino-Español   para españoles (está en el foro de Recursos).  Quizá esto te ayude a ver las diferencias, también te vas a reír un rato.

http://www.elcastellano.org/miyara/index.html


Saludos,

Tormenta


----------



## Jessuki

Tormenta said:
			
		

> “Ustedes”no laburan, ustedes curran. Yo salgo de joda y tú de juerga.  Nosotros tomamos el colectivo y el subte, mientras que ustedes “cogen” el autobús y el metro (lo que para un argentino es imposible de imaginar!   )



Ja, ja, ja XD Hace un tiempo tuve un profesor que nos dijo algunas de estas palabras con significados distintos XD

Gracias por el texto  Más o menos se entiende, pero sigue habiendo expresiones que aunque las lea en el contexto.. no sabría ser muy precisa, por ej:

- estacionar sobre el cordón de la vereda
(te refieres a estacionar en línea? ¿?    XD)

- (..)que no pase la cana porque ando con un registro trucho y el coche no es mio.
O!! XD cana supongo que es la policía, pero lo de registro trucho.. la idea es que no tienes el permiso en condiciones o algo así, no? pero no lo acabo de piyar XD)

Saludos!


----------



## Tormenta

Jessuki said:
			
		

> Ja, ja, ja XD Hace un tiempo tuve un profesor que nos dijo algunas de estas palabras con significados distintos XD
> 
> Gracias por el texto  Más o menos se entiende, pero sigue habiendo expresiones que aunque las lea en el contexto.. no sabría ser muy precisa, por ej:
> 
> - estacionar sobre el cordón de la vereda
> (te refieres a estacionar en línea? ¿?    XD)
> 
> - (..)que no pase la cana porque ando con un registro trucho y el coche no es mio.
> O!! XD cana supongo que es la policía, pero lo de registro trucho.. la idea es que no tienes el permiso en condiciones o algo así, no? pero no lo acabo de piyar XD)
> 
> Saludos!





Tú ya conocías muchas palabras por tu profesor, pero la mayoría de las personas no las saben.

Estacionar sobre el cordón de la vereda/aparcar sobre el bordillo de la acera.

Cana es policía.  Registro trucho =permiso de conducir falso

La Muni (municipalidad)  es el ayuntamiento

Pero como ves nos entendemos, quizá tengamos que mandar 5 notas para entendernos, pero al fin nos entendemos


----------



## Jessuki

Sí!!! Y qué útiles son los idiomas y qué práctico es internet!!!
Nos podemos comunicar en diferentes idiomas (en un mismo thread, incluso en una misma respuesta) y con gente que -de otra manera- no nos llegaríamos a conocer!!

(Me he puesto algo idealista XD)

Saludos!!


----------



## pinkpanter

Hola Tormenta, 

Sigo discrepando  pero lo hago desde todo mi cariño de verdad, por favor no lo tomes como otra cosa.  

Creo que es un problema de terminología más que nada. 

Soy consciente de las diferencias entre las diferentes variedades del español. Desde un punto de vista lingüístico cuando las diferencias permiten una comunicación casi plena se considera que tratamos con diferentes dialectos no con diferentes idiomas. 

He leído tu texto, me ha parecido difícil te lo aseguro. Ahora bien, aprendiéndome las diferentes expresiones por el uso (como supongo que tuviste que hacer tú en España) iría entendiéndome bien con argentinos. 

¿Si hablarais otro idioma, como podría hacer eso?

Te pongo otro ejemplo para distanciarnos de la cuestión del español pero que es idéntico.

Yo no puedo ir a Portugal si no sé portugués y fijarme en como hablan, aprenderme las cosas que me vayan sorprendiendo y ¡me comunico como los portugueses! ¿Por qué no? Porque no tengo la gramática, no tengo las estructuras… ¡no tengo nada! Y es uno de los idiomas más cercanos al español que puedas pensar. Ahora si aprendo portugués de Portugal muy bien si puedo ir a Brasil  y aprender sus expresiones y comunicarme perfectamente. ¿Son diferentes? ¡Por supuesto que lo son!, solo hay que ver lo diferente que suenan. 

Por supuesto las barreras no están claras. Por ejemplo el sueco y el danés se consideran idiomas diferentes por cuestiones políticas mientras que un número muy pero muy importantes de lingüistas están convencidos de que son distintos dialectos no idiomas.  En mi opinión cuando hablamos de idiomas todo tiene que ver con la lingüística. Me das sobre todo ejemplos de vocabulario. Son muchos los países en los que encontrarías ejemplos similares, sobre todo en los nombres de comidas en las diferentes regiones que son completamente diferentes entre sí. 

Han pasado siglos desde que en América se empezara hablar el español. Y es casi increíble la unidad que sigue habiendo en la lengua en la variante más culta. 

_"toreto pa'lante y logo coges pa'quel lao"_

Esto no es correcto en español de España. Si dice "toreto" muy mal porque tiene que doblar la r. "Pa’lante" es vulgar en el dialecto español de españa, tal vez aceptado en el dialecto andaluz eso ya no lo se porque como muy bien dijeron otros foreros no hay ni variedades/dialectos mejores o peores. "logo" no sé si es alguna variedad dialectal del español pero a simple vista parece vulgar; lo de “lao” es la perdida del sonido /d/ intervocalico que está ocurriendo en España, es el mismo caso que “acabao” “cocinao”. La pérdida de la /d/ intervocalica es una constante en la mayoría de los idiomas con ciertas vocales. 
_
Yes, we understand each other; WE, then ones who have travelled, the ones who have learnt how the other talks, through television, internet, etc._

Si, pero es así en la mayoría de los piases también. Si nunca fuera al norte de Suecia me costaría entenderles. Si no viera la tele tendría dificultad con algunas expresiones. Los medios unifican el idioma. 

Me pregunto si consideras que en Inglaterra y no te voy a decir ya en Estados Unidos o Australia sino en Inglaterra hablan inglés todos o tienen también diferentes idiomas. 

_But if you take an Argentinian who has had not contact with Spanish Spanish and a Spaniard who has had no contact whatsoever with Argentinian Spanish and put them together in a room I am not sure how well they would communicate._

Es difícil que se de este caso, hay peliculas, canciones, series, libros... 

Ese es un caso muy particular que podría aplicarse a personas dentro de España también. Coge a un canario que nunca oyó a un peninsular y a un peninsular que nunca oyera a un canario a ver que ocurre. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el ejemplo de calzetin de las distintas generaciones respecto a esto. Hay también machismos regionalismos en España y muchas expresiones que no se entienden en otras partes:

Tener gato (Madrid) – tener manía
Coger en colo (algunas zonas del norte) – coger en brazos
Juanito (ito) – el diminutivo en canarias se usa para las personas de la tercera edad y en el resto de España para los niños pequeños.

En el caso de que haya personas que por sus circumstancias particulares tuvieran un exagerado excaso contacto linguistico con otros lugares más allá de su región esto es una excepción y de las excepciones no se sacan universales de cosas tan importantes como qué es un idioma.

Esto es como por ejemplo, el ser humano tiene capacidad de hablar mediante sonidos y el mono no. Se ha enseñado a monas a hablar (cinco palabras pero bueno) pueden hacerlo si, pero de forma natural no lo hacen. Tambien ha habido casos de niños perdidos que trás pasar una edad pierden la facultad de hablar. Sin embargo estas excepciones no contradicen la generalizacion anterior. Es un ejemplo exagerado pero es para que se vea.

Una persona que no sepa leer ni escribir, hablante de español, con poca cultura puede tener serias díficultades en una conferencia universitaria. Sin embargo no habla otro idioma sino otro registro, otra variedad. Cuenta con la gramatica, y las expresiones básicas. Únicamente tendría que ir enriqueciendose de lo que le fuera sorprendiendo.


_The way Spaniards and Argentinians understand each other in this forum is not the rule, average Argentineans don't understand half of the words which are used in Spain and the same things happens to Spanish people._

Cuando estuve en Canadá estudie con personas de muchas nacionalidades dentro de las cuales había mejicanos, colombianos, argentinos… no tuve muchos problemas. Cuando hablaban conmigo no tuve, si es cierto que saben que son extranjera, hablan más claro, más despacio etc. pero cuando hablaban entre ellos entendía por lo menos un 70%-80% de la conversación. Si yo he podido, un nativo por lo menos tendrá que entender un 90%. Eso desde mi punto de vista no puede considerarse otra cosa que dialecto. 

Todo esto que te escribo esta en español y me has entendido independientemente de la variedad que este utilizando. ¿Por qué? Porque eres competente en español, porque pese a que son dialectos diferentes es un idioma común. Sino fuera así, y el español de argentina fuera un diferente idioma al español de España no me entenderías a no ser que lo hubieras estudiado claro. Si esto fuera otro idioma distinto estarías con las mismas oportunidades de entender lo que lees que un ruso dándose el caso de que tu idioma y este fueran idiomas muy alejados o un italiano dándose el caso de que fueran idiomas muy cercanos.

Y no, un italiano o portugués (que no hablen español) que lean esto se pueden enterar mucho pero nunca tanto como un hablante de español sea cual sea su origen, y su estructura, vocabulario, etc. están mucho más alejadas.

Para terminar, no quiero que te molestes con mi mensaje tormenta. Respeto tu opinión. Es solo que estudio lingüística y se termina con pocas convicciones pero profundas.

Lamento haberme extendido tanto,

Salu2

P.D. Si sigues pensando que tienes otro idioma diferente, solo decirte que me encanta y qué acento mas bonito


----------



## calzetin

Tormenta said:
			
		

> I think the main problem is that when you say "arbeyos" instead of guisantes, it is accepted that "arbeyos" is a word from another language; however, when I say " arvejas" (which probably comes from arbeyos) it is  "poor Spanish"  or Español mal hablado



Tormenta... same here: just me and the rest of "uneducated peasants" like me would say "arbeyos" instead of "guisantes"...

Calzetin country bumpkin


----------



## Tormenta

Hola Pinkpanter,

Gracias por tus comentarios, disfruté leyendo tu opinión sobre este tema.  Creo que el compartir con personas que piensan diferente nos enriquece y nos enseña.

No me molesta que la gente piense y opine diferente, lo que sí me  molesta es cuando alguien hace uso de la grosería y falta de respeto para hacer valer su opinión, pero ese No es tu caso. 

Creo que este tema es más fácil de tratar en español ya que podemos hacer uso de términos como lengua, lenguaje e idioma, mientras que en inglés tendemos a ponerlos todos bajo el rubro “language”.

Yo no soy lingüista ni mucho menos, simplemente me gusta aprender y hablar lenguas/idiomas.  No voy a entrar en el análisis de lenguas y dialectos, ya que ni sabría como hacerlo.  Personalmente no me molesta si se dice que el “argentino” es un dialecto del español  (ahora viene el palo por parte de mis compatriotas).  

Posiblemente, el problema radique en  la palabra idioma (lengua oficial de un pueblo o nación).  La palabra idioma es prácticamente la definición política de lengua.

Oficialmente, todos los latinoamericanos hablamos el idioma español.  Un español que se importó  a América hace 500 años.   Aquel español de hace 500 años ya no se habla ni España ni América.  La lengua ha cambiado, lo que es lógico.  El problema se da cuando todos tenemos que hablar un mismo idioma y ese idioma se rige según las “reglas” de España.  

Hace muy poco que se aceptó el uso del “vos” y del  “ustedes”  (de la manera en que se usa en Argentina) en el español oficial.  Hasta hace poco tiempo el ‘vos” y el  “ustedes”  eran argentinismos; y de dónde me pregunto, si las raíces de esas dos palabras se encuentran en el español antiguo.

No creo que los Latinoamericanos pretendamos que se reconozca el “español” de cada país como un idioma en si ya que eso no tendría lógica.  Pero si aceptamos que el español es uno y los españoles y los Latinoamericanos hablamos un mismo idioma, estamos obligados a aceptar el cambio y la evolución de la lengua en todos estos países.  Entiendo que eso no es fácil, pero no podemos pretender que Latinoamérica tenga que aprender español de España  o de lo contrario es español mal hablado.

Mi postura personal es que si todos hablamos español y este es un solo idioma, los cambios (para bien o para mal) que se produzcan en la lengua hablada en Buenos Aires o el DF son tan válidos como los que se producen en Madrid, y te aseguro que hoy por hoy eso no es así.  Estos cambios son “Mexicanismos”  y “Argentinismos” , pero si se producen en España son “ evolución de la lengua española”.   Hay cambios que son de última , como el nuevo sentido que se le ha dado a palabras tales como “ mier…” y  “c…r”    las cuales en América Latina siguen siendo de los más groseras.    Ahí mi gran  dilema.   

Un placer intercambiar opiniones contigo.

Cariños sinceros , 
Tormenta


----------



## Jessuki

Yo también estudié ligüística (bueno, muy por encima ) y os aseguro que no nos dejó nada claro este dilema. Todo depende de a qué lingüista sigas/leas..  y para gustos.. XD

Por dar un ejemplo, aunque no recuerde el nombre ahora mismo, hay un lingüista andaluz cuya tesis se basa en que el andaluz ha dejado de ser un dialecto del castellano (creo que le da nivel de idioma).

También está el dilema (puede que más pequeño) de cómo llamar a esta lengua nuestra aquí en España: ¿castellano o español?
(ahora miraré si este debate ya ha sido comentado en otro hilo )

Saludos!!


----------



## Tormenta

Que no se me enfaden los españoles, porque esto no es personal.

Un abrazo deforme para los españoles ibéricos. 

Tormenta


----------



## Jessuki

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Un abrazo deforme para los españoles ibéricos.



¿Deforme?    ¿significa lo mismo que aquí? ¬¬  XD

Una cosa, creo que diciendo 'ibérico' no incluyes las islas


----------



## calzetin

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Cana es policía.  Registro trucho =permiso de conducir falso



 esa me la sabía

Tormenta y Pinkpater... tela marinera!  Mu bien hablao!


----------



## pinkpanter

Hola Tormenta,

Muy interesante tu mensaje. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con todo lo que comentas en tu último mensaje. 

Cuando decía que el español de Argentina es un dialecto/ variedad del español daba por supuesto, claro está, que el español de España es un dialecto/ variedad del español a su vez. El idioma español es el conjunto de todas sus diferentes variedades y todas ellas son lingüísticamente igual de correctas. Esto de lingüísticamente lo digo porque son igual de buenas desde todos los puntos de vista y las preferencias individuales no son relevantes desde un punto de vista científico. 

Nos dices, 

_El problema se da cuando todos tenemos que hablar un mismo idioma y ese idioma se rige según las “reglas” de España. _ 

Claro que es un problema, y muy grave. Esto ocurre lamentablemente porque a algunas personas les parece más “prestigioso” el español de España. Esta cuestión de prestigio esta detrás de muchos prejuicios.

Por poner unos ejemplos de prejuicios completamente incorrectos por cuestión de prestigio,

1.	las variedades del un idioma no son igual de correctas todas
2.	la variedad escrita del idioma es superior a la variedad hablada
3.	hay pronunciaciones más correctas que otras

¿La razón del prestigio y de el abuso de una variedad sobre otra/as? Pues como siempre político/socio-económicas no porque sean lingüísticamente mejores o peores... 

Me gustaría que la gente que tiene la potestad de decidir sobre algo tan importante como un idioma, no tuvieran la maravillosa idea de catalogar “vos” como _argentinismo _ a no ser que a las expresiones únicas del español de España se les llamara _ibericismos_ también o algo por el estilo.

Saludos  y un abrazo


----------



## Tormenta

Lucas99 said:
			
		

> tengo una duda con esa expresion "cuando tus recuerdos y emociones son frescas"
> la pregunta es como se dice bien? cuando tus recuerdos y emociones son frescAS o frescOS. y por que? alguien me lo puede explicar con detalles
> 
> Muchas gracias.



" Cuando tus recuerdos y emociones son frescOs" 


Esto es lo que dice la RAE sobre el uso de femenino/masculino.

Según establecen las reglas generales de la concordancia, cuando el
adjetivo se refiere a varios sustantivos, va en plural. Si los
sustantivos son de diferente género, predomina el masculino,
aunque el sustantivo situado en último lugar sea femenino.

Ejemplos:

Tratamiento y gestión especializados.
Una furgoneta y un camión homologados.
Un niño y varias niñas matriculados.


----
Departamento de Español al día
RAE


----------



## rpleimann

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> La respuesta es "frescos". No necesitas una respuesta detallada, simplemente Lucas99, el género masculino tiene más peso en español que el género femenino. Más ejemplos:
> 
> _"Los ascensores y las escaleras mecánicas son muy prácticOS"
> "Los coches y las canicas eran sus juegos preferidOS"_




¿Qué pasa cuando hay “o” en vez de “y”?


----------



## belén

rpleimann said:
			
		

> ¿Qué pasa cuando hay “o” en vez de “y”?




Pasa lo mismo, rige el masculino.


Juan o María, no recuerdo cuál de los dos, estaba enfermo.


----------

